# Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?



## Rudy (12. Juli 2006)

*Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies oder Successful Baits kaufen?*

Moin konnte einer schon die Murmeln testen? Welche sind die besseren? Sushi Imperial von pelzer oder Successful Baits ???


----------



## harti911 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

Naja, das Thema könnte man wahrscheinlich endlos diskutieren...

In meinem Umfeld haben sehr viele Leute die Sushi in der letzten Saison gefischt...

Von den Erfahrungen her, muss man sagen, dass die Ergebnisse je nach Gewässer extrem unterschiedlich ausgefallen sind.

Es gab Gewässer, da haben die Dinger gefangen wie blöd! An anderen Gewässern widerum haben die nicht einen Fisch gebracht!

Aber letztendlich wirst Du solche Erfahrungen bei fast allen Boiliesorten sammeln müssen, denn den ultimativen Boilie oder irgendwelche andere Endlösungen gibt es meiner Meinung nach noch nicht bzw. kann ein Köder oder eine Sorte eines Köders nie allen Situationen gerecht werden...

Aber Da Du ja hier nun zwei Firmen zur Auswahl gestellt hast, würde ich mich auf jeden Fall für die von Dir zuletztgenannte entscheiden!


----------



## Rudy (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

meinst du ich soll lieber die die successfull Baits bestellen?




			
				harti911 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das Thema könnte man wahrscheinlich endlos diskutieren...
> 
> In meinem Umfeld haben sehr viele Leute die Sushi in der letzten Saison gefischt...
> 
> ...


----------



## Knispel (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*



			
				harti911 schrieb:
			
		

> Von den Erfahrungen her, muss man sagen, dass die Ergebnisse je nach Gewässer extrem unterschiedlich ausgefallen sind.
> 
> Es gab Gewässer, da haben die Dinger gefangen wie blöd! An anderen Gewässern widerum haben die nicht einen Fisch gebracht!


 
Kann ich nur Recht geben. Wir haben bei Pelzer - Boillis ( egal welche ) bisher wirklich magere Ergebnisse bei uns erzielt. Hier hier fangen die Kugeln von Top Secret ausgezeichnet, aber das hat wie gesagt nichts zusagen, musst Du ausprobieren.


----------



## Rudy (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

Tja wenn man es nur wüsste was aktuell bei uns fängt, also eins weiß ich ganz sicher, das fischig bei uns besser fängt als fruchtig! habe dieses Jahr 39pg und 35pfd je auch Top Secrect Muschel gefangen. Und mein Angelkollge 25pfd auf Mais und 25Pfd auf Fischboilie und einen Graser auf Fischboilie...
Also denk ich ma das die Sushis einschlagen müssten. Besonders in Verbindung mit dem Sushi Dip...mhhhhhhhhh lecker.........


----------



## Knispel (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

Denn würde ich die Top Secret doch weiter benutzen, obwohl Muschel z.Z. nicht liefebar ist, ich weiss das deshalb, weil ich nur noch 4 kg davon hab und nachordern wollte, total ausverkauft....
Dieser Fisch :

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/4607/display/6001519

und der

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/4607/display/5947062

ist auch auf Top Secret Muschel im Juni gefangen worden....


----------



## Rudy (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

@Knispel, ich glaub mein Kollege und ich müssten euch ma besuchen kommen! Bei uns läuft zur Zeit garnix....


----------



## k1ng (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

Ich bin mit Top Secret - Erdnuss/Hanf sehr sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Knispel (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

Habe mir 1 kg Fisch von Top Secret gekauft, werde ich am WE einmal testen, da wie gesagt Muschel z.Z. nicht zu bekommen ist.


----------



## harti911 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*



			
				Rudy schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du ich soll lieber die die successfull Baits bestellen?


 
Ja genau, die Baits würde ich von den beiden genannten Herstellern bevorzugen...


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

Ich würde die succesful baits bestellen. Bei den Sushi Boilies konnte ich beim Angeln immer durchschlafen, ohne gestört zu werden.


----------



## Rudy (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

Shit, und ich habe mir jetzt 3,5Kg Sushis+Dip bestellt. Welche Successfull Baits könnt ihr empfehlen? Muschel?


----------



## Karpfenanglereric (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

ey was habt ihr gegen sushi imperial''? die sind top!!! habe die 15mm und die fangen


----------



## Karpfenanglereric (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

[quote=punkarpfen;


----------



## gringo92 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

hi ich habe bisher von SB nur fruchtige sachen gefischt ... weil bei uns eigentlich nix fischiges läuft aber man könnte es mal mit den versuchen :http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop...ies-konserviert2/fertigboilie-big-blue-t.html
ich hab so das gefühl das dies bringen


----------



## Karpfenanglereric (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

habe schon mit nen 16mm tutti frutti ne 63cm und 3kg schwere schleie gefangen.


----------



## Karpfenanglereric (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

habe mit nen sushi imperial nen schuppi mit 25 kg gefangen an der rhone in frankreich


----------



## PROLOGIC (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

Sauber #6


----------



## Karpfenanglereric (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

die sushi sind der hammer


----------



## Karpfenanglereric (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

jo so siehts aus


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

#h Spam


----------



## Zalt1990 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

Das ist schon mehr in Belässtugung einzuordnen 

So sammelt man auch keine Beiträge.
Habe von pelzer Boilies auch sehr unterschiedliche Ergebnisse gehört.
Habe mir 10,5kg SB Travvler bestellt bin schon gespannt auf die Baits.

Red Spice Fish
Scopex
Tigernuss je 3,5kg

Mfg Philipp


----------



## aircut (29. April 2009)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

Bin heut mal in unserem Angeladen gewesen und der hatte auch die Sushi Imperial Boilies für 5.95 €.

Hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit den Sushi Imperial Boilies von Pelzer?


----------



## Siermann (29. April 2009)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

a ich ,ich will dieses jahr bis in den september hinein ein und die selbe futterstelle aller 2tage m diesen sushi kugeln bestücken, konnte letztes jahr schon nach nicht mal 2 mal vorfüttern Karpfen bis 23pfd fangen , hoffe das ich dieses Jahr meinen PB von 34 pfd überbieten kann!!!!!
Auf jedenfall haben viele aus unserem Verein die murmeln und die sind sich alle einig das die bei uns verdammt gut laufen und das zur jeden Jahreszeit ,was ja auch wichtig ist wen ichs ganze Jahr füttere!!!!
tIm


----------



## CarpMetty (29. April 2009)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

Moin!
@ siermann: Meine Meinung: wenn alle diese Murmeln fischen, würd ich auf ne komplett andere Richtung setzen. Ein bisschen ausprobieren, watt läuft, und vollgas!


----------



## Siermann (30. April 2009)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

@ CARP mETTY . dIE ANGELN JA NICHT ALLE BEI MIR AM sEE ES GIBT BEI UNS JA EINIGE SCHÖNE kARPFENSEEN  ,in meinem Gewässer fischen dmit vielleciht 2 oder 3 man!
gruß


----------



## steinar80 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

hört mir bloss mit den pelzer zeugs auf....|uhoh:......sinlose geld verbrennung meiner meinung nach....

selber rollen oder probiere mal diese im vergleich zu den Pelzern

1. TopSecret
2. BlackLabelBaits


----------



## Siermann (30. April 2009)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

|abgelehn


BEGRÜNDUNG


----------



## Karpfenanglereric (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

pelzer ist auch qualität muss jeder selbst wissen mit was er fischt.


----------



## Wolfsburger (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

Hab auch die Sushi .
Auch in 15er.
Konnte leider erst einmal testen, aber morgen gehts nochmal los


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

Also meiner ganz subjektiven Meinung nach sind's Klosteine - an den Gewässern wo ich fische sind die Fangergebnisse sehr schlecht damit.
Auf der anderen Seite(wie auch schon in einem der ersten Beiträge erwähnt) sind die Ergebnisse sehr unterschiedlich damit, ich kenne auch Leute die damit gut fangen...

In meinen Augen das wichtigste beim Köder: Vertrauen!!

leg den Köder wo ab wo du weisst dass dort Fische sind und LASS IHN DORT liegen....

Petri, Dom


----------



## Raapro (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pelzer Sushi Imperial Boilies gut?*

Ich finde das die Suhsi boilies sich komplett von den anderen  pelzer-boilies abheben. Sie geben lange und stark geschmacksstoffe frei die auch an den meisten Gewässern sehr gut ankommen. eigentlich rolle ich meine boilies selber aber wenn es dann dochmal ein kurzansitz sein muss und ich keine Selfmades mehr habe greife ich beim händler nur zu den suhi murmeln von Pelzer-baits.             Petri Heil.


----------

